

Why I don’t Walk Crosstown: The Influence of Shorter Steps - biggitybones
http://jason.deroner.com/blog/productivity/why-i-dont-walk-crosstown-the-influence-of-shorter-steps

======
MaysonL
Jane Jacobs had some interesting observations on the influence of short blocks
on the vitality of neighborhoods (hint: lots of short blocks make for many
possible routes, and many more interactions than long blocks). See her
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_and_Life_of_Great_Ame...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_and_Life_of_Great_American_Cities)

